# Error al compilar simscan

## nandelbosc

Abro un nuevo hilo de https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-562459.html

Al emerger simscan...

```
# USE="attachment perdomain quarantine clamav" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -pv simscan

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] mail-filter/simscan-1.1  USE="attachment clamav perdomain quarantine spamassassin -custom-smtp-reject -dropmsg -passthru -received -regex" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage 
```

```
./makelib buffer.a strerr_sys.o buffer.o buffer_put.o \

buffer_2.o strerr_die.o buffer_get.o buffer_copy.o \

buffer_1.o buffer_0.o buffer_1s.o

./makelib unix.a error.o open_read.o open_trunc.o \

error_str.o seek_set.o seek_cur.o

rm -f tryulong32.o tryulong32

./makelib alloc.a alloc.o

./compile cdb.c

./compile cdb_hash.c

./compile cdb_make.c

./compile cdb_unpack.c

./compile cdb_seek.c

./compile uint32_unpack.c

./compile uint32_pack.c

./makelib cdb.a cdb.o cdb_hash.o cdb_make.o cdb_unpack.o cdb_seek.o

./makelib byte.a byte_copy.o byte_cr.o str_len.o \

fmt_ulong.o uint32_unpack.o byte_diff.o uint32_pack.o \

scan_ulong.o

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/simscan-1.1/work/simscan-1.1/cdb'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/simscan-1.1/work/simscan-1.1'

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wall -c `test -f 'simscan.c' || echo './'`simscan.c

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wall -c `test -f 'simscanmk.c' || echo './'`simscanmk.c

simscan.c: In function `check_spam':

simscan.c:1004: error: parse error before ')' token

simscan.c: In function `add_attach':

simscan.c:1249: warning: unused variable `len'

make[2]: *** [simscan.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/simscan-1.1/work/simscan-1.1'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/simscan-1.1/work/simscan-1.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: mail-filter/simscan-1.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  simscan-1.1.ebuild, line 119:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-filter/simscan-1.1/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage' 
```

Información adicional...

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (hardened/amd64, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 01 Jun 2007 11:00:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/domains /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="ca"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext amd64 amuled apache2 apic berkdb calendar clflush cmov crypt cx8 de exif extensions ffmpeg fpu ftp fxsr fxsr_opt gd gdbm hardened imagemagick imap jpeg jpeg2k justify lahf_lm libclamav libwww lm logrotate maildir mca mce midi mpeg msr mtrr mysql network nls nptl nptlonly nx pae pam pat pge php pic png pni pse pse36 qmail remote samba sasl sep spamassassin sqlite sse sse2 ssl stats syscall tcpd tiff tsc unzip urandom vhosts vme wmf xorg xvid zip zlib zlib2" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS 
```

Alguién ve el problema?

----------

## Stolz

Hola nandelbosc.

Disculpa por no haberte contestado en el otro mensaje. Este es el ebuild que he usado yo para instalarlo. No se si te servirá para solucionar el fallo, pero por si a caso:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/4gp6mr

Dime si te sirve.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## nandelbosc

 *Quote:*   

> Disculpa por no haberte contestado en el otro mensaje.

 

Faltaria mas! como si no curraras lo suficiente!   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Este es el ebuild que he usado yo para instalarlo. No se si te servirá para solucionar el fallo, pero por si a caso:
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/4gp6mr 

 

tengo la presentimiento que si lo solucionaria, pero mi arquitectura es AMD64 y el ebuild que me comentas es para x86, supongo que tendré que esperar un tiempo, o dedicar una tarde a intentar-lo con qmail-scanner, el problema será encontrar esas horas...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gracias de todos modos!

----------

## Stolz

Edita el ebuild a mano y cambia la línea 

```
KEYWORDS="x86"
```

 por 

```
KEYWORDS="x86 amd64"
```

. Ya te debería dejar instalarlo en AMD64 (que me perdonen los puritanos por no haber añadido el ~ delante de la arquitectura  :Smile: )

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## nandelbosc

Si?

Pensaba que si un codigo era para una arquitectura, en este casa x86, no valia para otra (amd64).

Voy a comer, luego lo miro.

Gracias jefe!   :Wink: 

----------

